# The ferret gang of mine



## Linsu (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww ferrets are adorable :3 there soo cute! though i don't plan on keeping one :lol: there like puppies and kittens together X3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish they weren't so stinky!

said the woman with 6 freakin' cats :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Are those babies! Awee


----------



## Linsu (Feb 18, 2012)

they are a handful- kind of like having a gang of 2 yr old human kids who steal your socks and uproot the plants))


----------

